# Do you find MILFs especially sexy?



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Making this thread because I saw a guy walking around wearing an "I LOVE MILFs" t-shirt. Lol.


----------



## MachoMadness (Feb 20, 2012)

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh still good


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

Older women have something intimidating about them that really helps you bust.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## jgymcar (Feb 3, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Making this thread because I saw a guy walking around wearing an "I LOVE MILFs" t-shirt. Lol.


thats gas ya i find some of them hot


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes, better to be into them than teens.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm just gonna leave this here.
(not the first time, but.. oh well)


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I love milfs (porn has polluted my mind). They know how to **** and they're not scared to ask for it. How can you argue? I want that tshirt btw


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Of course I do! (^ not her though)


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Why yes, yes I do.


----------



## MachoMadness (Feb 20, 2012)

yeah milfs straightforward, no mind games right to the pointtttttttttttttttttt (not a pun)


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I'm not particularly into older women, but I notice that older women are much more likely to look at me in public than girls my own age. For that reason alone I have generally positive feelings towards them. Not that their looks necessarily mean anything, but it's nice to have one's existence acknowledged. 

One day last year, I was taking a walk and there were these two older women who were outside having a smoke, and I looked at one of them while passing and she looked right back at me. The other woman, who had her back to me, saw the other woman looking at me, so she also turned around and looked at me, so I looked back at her. Then after I had passed, I swear I heard the first woman giving a little playful laugh. Now I can't be certain that it meant anything, but it's the closest I've ever come to getting any female interest.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

mark101 said:


> I prefer TILFs


Hawt. Tanner Mayes-looking girls?


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

no, but being that they may be more likely to financially afloat, i might be more mentally open to the prospects. since i know well enough to stay away from relationships that could very well end in homelessness or starvation or both.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

well, if i'd like to f them then yes they would indeed be sexy to me.

I have seen the odd gilf too.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well by the definition of the acronym I guess I would have to say yes.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Not really. Not your typical internet "MILF" anyway. But people never seem to look as good in pictures as they do in person. I have known more than a few older women who were very attractive to me.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Did someone say MILF?









I love older women who look genuinely gorgeous for their age.

I'm not into the porny-image of botox MILFs who try to look 16, though. That would just be like having sex with a wrinkly 16 year-old.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

The definition of what a milf is seems to have become pretty blurry.

I've seen/heard it being used in several ways apart from the original definition:

* hot mom(of any age)

* hot older woman(the person who is attracted to the milf's age is relevant here, of course)

* another word for cougar(but a cougar has to be of a certain age to qualify, and she's not actually a cougar unless she likes younger men)

etc

?_?


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

n/a


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Older women in general are much easier to get along with. Most of them don't play the stupid mind games in a relationship and are actually mature about stuff.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey OP, if a man didn't, then she wouldn't be considered a 'M.I.L.F', right?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

It's all about the GGILF for me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

AussiePea said:


> Well by the definition of the acronym I guess I would have to say yes.


Yea I never got why MILFS mean older women when the acronym means any woman who has a child.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

shyvr6 said:


> It's all about the GGILF for me.


you know what though? its plausible isn't it, I mean you get several generations of a family that will have children young. you could feasibly meet a great grandmother that was in her 50's... with teenage pregnancies showing no sign of declining it might not be that rare to find.

not that its something I specifically look for, or that I think its good that kids get pregnant so young. whats done is done. but if she is sexy then yea I don't see why a person couldn't appreciate their beauty.



nubly said:


> Yea I never got why MILFS mean older women when the acronym means any woman who has a child.


I wasn't aware it did? how confusing.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

nubly said:


> Yea I never got why MILFS mean older women when the acronym means any woman who has a child.


I think it's because MILF porn is pretty much all older women. I'm sure there are pornstars who are young mothers, but they don't star in MILF videos.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Specifically women with kids or older women from 35 and or older that do or don't have kids? Yeah, I find older women attractive. My cut off for daring a woman age wise older than me would be 35. I would not mind dating a woman ten years older than myself but that is it.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm an old man so there are a lot of MILF's younger than me. 

Technically, if you call someone a MILF, it presumes she is attractive enough that you want to have sex with. If you're not into having sex with a mom then you shouldn't call her a MILF.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

zomgz said:


> Older women in general are much easier to get along with. Most of them don't play the stupid mind games in a relationship and are actually mature about stuff.


 agreed


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

tlgibson97 said:


> I'm an old man


sigh (sad face)


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Not mothers in general, but milfs. Yes.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I think it's because MILF porn is pretty much all older women. I'm sure there are pornstars who are young mothers, but they don't star in MILF videos.


Plenty of young women (36ish or so) star in MILF porn videos. If the women are much older it's labelled as mature porn.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

changeme77 said:


> Plenty of young women (36ish or so) star in MILF porn videos. If the women are much older it's labelled as mature porn.


I'm 18, so I consider 36 an "older woman", and when I said young mothers, I meant 18-22ish.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I'm 18, so I consider 36 an "older woman", and when I said young mothers, I meant 18-22ish.


Fair enough. The funny thing is I would have second thoughts about having sex with a mature women in her 40s although I woudln't hesitate with a 36 yo lol.


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I think it's because MILF porn is pretty much all older women. I'm sure there are pornstars who are young mothers, but they don't star in MILF videos.


They take chubby girls in their mid-twenties and label them MILFs. As long as they don't have a baby face, any woman is a potential MILF in the porn industry.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Levibebop said:


> They take chubby girls in their mid-twenties and label them MILFs. As long as they don't have a baby face, any woman is a potential MILF in the porn industry.


Ohh. I've only seen women in their 30s-40s. (Well that's how they looked) I guess I'm not a MILF expert!


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

no id rather **** a teen, but then again im a virgin so any hole is a ****ing win


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

only MILFS count for me


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Not especially sexy, but the sexy ones can indeed be sexy. Nigella Lawson, however, earns the especially.


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

nubly said:


> Yea I never got why MILFS mean older women when the acronym means any woman who has a child.


exactly!!



tlgibson97 said:


> I'm an old man so there are a lot of MILF's younger than me.
> 
> Technically, if you call someone a MILF, it presumes she is attractive enough that you want to have sex with. *If you're not into having sex with a mom then you shouldn't call her a MILF.*


yep yep. agree.

I'm a mom... lol. weird to think that I could have fallen into the "milf" category when I was just 20! lol oh boy.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

There are many hot older women and moms. Just because females age doesn't mean they are less beautiful, it's just a different stage of beauty


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

catcharay said:


> There are many hot older women and moms. Just because females age doesn't mean they are less beautiful, it's just a different stage of beauty


Quite the opposite really. Some of them age like a fine wine.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, women can be great at all ages and sizes. I get more annoyed at certain personality types, though looks can be pretty important.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Can't say that I do


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Velorrei said:


> When I get older, I home I become a cougar or MILF. It'll make up for my awkwardness during my younger years.


Hah. I've always said that every guy in his 20s should experience an older woman.


----------



## undercover latino (Feb 18, 2010)

i actually get hit on by older women more than by the women my age lol. I remember working in a restaurant/hotel and very often a groups of older women would come to eat in the restaurant, they would often call me to their table and tell me how handsome i was, unfortunately i was not used to this attention so i would just give them the awkard: "thanks, can i help you with something?" missed so many opportunities lol.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Nope, feels strange knowing they are the same age as my parents lol (usually they aren't tbh)


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

yes


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

IDK what it is, but man. I find older women attractive as hell. Something about a good looking older women that just gets me fired up! I'm dating one 10 years older, so its a blast for me and for her lol.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh yes more than younger women,I always chat up older women.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I saw this MILF at the library today

I like how they tend to be thick


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

kimo0 said:


> Try this Site I think its What you want cutt.us /MeetMilfsXXXBlackbook (delete the space)


lol reported for spam/advertising.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

:yes


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Not especially; if any women are objectively hot and sexy then I would most likely find them hot and sexy.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

The thing about MILFs is they know what they want and they're not scared to ask for it. God bless them.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

changeme77 said:


> The thing about MILFs is they know what they want and they're not scared to ask for it. God bless them.


:um I thought women of any age were like that.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> :um I thought women of any age were like that.


Hahaha


----------



## SalviaVictim (Oct 2, 2012)

mark101 said:


> The term milf is nasty, i prefer tilfs


You can bang all the toddlers you want but I think that's illegal in most countries.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm surprised there aren't any pictures


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

At my age they aren't milfs, they LILTGW.

Ladies I'd like to get with.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> At my age they aren't milfs, they LILTGW.
> 
> Ladies I'd like to get with.


Because like at 26 you are a well seasoned stud. :b


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Because like at 26 you are a well seasoned stud. :b


Of course

We can make pterodactyl noises in the kitchen

Sppppacaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I like older women sometimes but the thought of them being moms does nothing for me. Turns me off if anything.



mezzoforte said:


> Hawt. Tanner Mayes-looking girls?


You a Tanner fan too? She's one of my favs.


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

give me a MILF i will love here. give me a DILF i will love him. love all the ILF's


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Well Im a chick so I guess I don't count. But I think its a deal breaker if a guy has children. Then again I hate kids.. so..


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

Hell yes.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Why not :b


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

lol the age doesn't sway me either way, I just don't find women more attractive for having children.


----------

